
Asking Alexa ‘who poop?’ is a wild ride - awiesenhofer
http://www.theverge.com/2017/3/10/14879738/asking-alexa-who-poop-is-the-webs-biggest-mystery
======
throwaway420
Yeah, less than 24 hours after a video of a woman asking Alexa if it's
connected to the CIA goes viral and Alexa refuses to answer, we get a fun,
light-hearted PR distraction piece about poop.

